# Teenage girl stoned to death



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...raq.stoning.cnn

She went out with a boy from another tribe and her family stoned her to death. And we are protecting these bastards? I'm extremely outraged and sadden.

Here's another video showing her being kicked and punched before stoning to death.

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...oning.death.cnn

Those bastards will burn in hell.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what is wrong with those ppl a sickening vid to watch their morals


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Those are animals, not human. Doing that to their own daughter.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...the title of this thread is misleading...

where's the bong hits???


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

thats fucked up. it was even hard to watch, how could they do that to their own daughter?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The world needs to know how sick these people are.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

I believe the girl belonged to some obsure Kurdish sect and converted to Islam to marry a Muslim man.

I have seen that video and the one where the village finally finishes her off by dropping a rock on her head.

As a reprisal, a few days later, twenty-odd men from her tribe were taken off a bus at gun point and executed with machine gun fire. I saw that video, too. Horrible.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

What can you say about that? Awful. As the father of two daughters, it is hard to believe that this could be allowed to happen.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

sick sons of bitches.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

should have dropped a bomb right in the middle of them all!!!!!!!!!!!!! take that for stoning a girl that is 17 you fuckin morons


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Its hard to sit here, confortably in my chair, eating pizza and watching South Park while injustices like these are going on at this very moment.

We take so much for granted.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Fuckin primal animals







that was horrible.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm convinced Satan exists.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

wow thatz nutz


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea that country deserves to get blown the f*ck up sick fuckers anyways


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

WTF is the world coming to? To have this happen is outrageous, I can't believe no stepped in to try and help her. Hell has a spot already picked out for those SOBs.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

makes me glad I was born an American.... RIP poor girl


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Thats fucked up.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

id like to slowly kill and torture every single one of them sick fucks one by one


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

what kind of fuckin religion supports that sh*t.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

"Honor killing" These phsycopaths don't know the first thing about honor they're a bunch of cowards and her family are the biggest ones of them all to participate in this. They like to stone women well I guess that's why they are still living in the stone age these damned sub-humans. I don't give a damn who doesn't like what I'm saying because I'm sick of hearing about respect other peoples faith, how can I respect this. These particular people are going to tell you that they believe in god than their god must be satan cuz to me they look like pure evil. I respect all races, I repect all cultures and I respect all religions accept this one! Anybody has anything to say about my words please feel free to respond, because over hear we have that right. After watching this it makes me feel happy for all the people from all over the world who were able to escape environments like this and now live with freedom.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Well said Ja"eh. And we're the one protecting these Kurds so they can practice their "honor killing".


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Sick.
So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Puff said:


> dude...the title of this thread is misleading...
> 
> where's the bong hits???


I thought the same thing because yesterday I read on a newspaper that a 13 year old boy over here died of heart attack after smoking pot in the classroom

Really


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Sick.
> So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


Seems you guys are no better than them. Irony.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> dude...the title of this thread is misleading...
> 
> where's the bong hits???


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Sick.
> So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


Seems you guys are no better than them. Irony.
[/quote]

Here's another video showing what they did to that poor girl, punching and kicking her before stoning her to death. They don't deserve what mentioned above?

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...oning.death.cnn


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Sick.
> So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


Seems you guys are no better than them. Irony.
[/quote]

Here's another video showing what they did to that poor girl, punching and kicking her before stoning her to death. They don't deserve what mentioned above?

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...oning.death.cnn
[/quote]

you know what actually bothers me? it's not the video itself. it's the fact that thousand people LIKE to watch it just to say how much they dislike it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> you know what actually bothers me? it's not the video itself. it's the fact that thousand people LIKE to watch it just to say how much they dislike it


I don't like to watch those videos, but the world needs to be informed that horiffic things like that still go on around the world. We need to speak up as a civil society to stop such barbaric acts.

Read some of the posts and you'll see how lightly some people are taking it.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It is sad to hear this but I havent seen the video and I dont really care about it. these types of things happen every single day, in all parts of the world. all I do is help people I can, here near my home.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rchan, aren't you supposed to forgive these types of people? i thought your faith taught tolerance and such. are you only forgiving to people that don't stone people? does that make you a hypocrite or a false christian?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hyphen said:


> rchan, aren't you supposed to forgive these types of people? i thought your faith taught tolerance and such. are you only forgiving to people that don't stone people? does that make you a hypocrite or a false christian?


You're correct. I'm to forgive others that have done harm to me. God is also a just God and He demands eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth, that's justice. Just because I forgive someone, that does not mean that the person should not be punished, that's why we have laws.

The harm was done to an innocent girl, I'm not in the position to forgive harm that was done to someone else.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

poor girl


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> rchan, aren't you supposed to forgive these types of people? i thought your faith taught tolerance and such. are you only forgiving to people that don't stone people? does that make you a hypocrite or a false christian?


You're correct. I'm to forgive others that have done harm to me. God is also a just God and He demands eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth, that's justice. Just because I forgive someone, that does not mean that the person should not be punished, that's why we have laws.

The harm was done to an innocent girl, I'm not in the position to forgive harm that was done to someone else.
[/quote]

but from what i remember, jesus christ told people to turn the other cheek and that christians are *not* to live by the teaching an eye for an eye. as i also remember, judgement of man is to be done by god and god alone, not by man. basically, you're saying that you're in a position to judge a person that does harm onto another, but you're not in position to forgive them?

if indeed you say that your god demands an "eye for an eye", then how is your religion different from islam?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hyphen said:


> but from what i remember, jesus christ told people to turn the other cheek and that christians are *not* to live by the teaching an eye for an eye. as i also remember, judgement of man is to be done by god and god alone, not by man. basically, you're saying that you're in a position to judge a person that does harm onto another, but you're not in position to forgive them?
> 
> if indeed you say that your god demands an "eye for an eye", then how is your religion different from islam?


Christianity (Follower of Christ), do not preach or teach religious intolerance toward people of different faith. We are to love all people and hate sin. We do not demand the death of non-believers like Islam. We do not degrade and abuse women. Read the Bible and see if Jesus taught such doctrine.

God is a just God and sin must be punished. We're a nation of law and order and crime must be dealt with. Forgiving someone does not mean that the person that did the crime should not be punished. How can a civilized society forgive wrong doers without any consequences?

If that act was done to me, I'll forgive.

I'm calling for justice for the girl, no more, no less. Is that wrong?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Sick.
> So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


Seems you guys are no better than them. Irony.
[/quote]

No better than them? No, we are not even close to being as bad as them. We are wishing justice to cruel sadastic bastards, while they were wishing death to an innocent young girl. Quite different.


----------



## FrootLoops (Aug 31, 2006)

alright lemee give my two cents.

You guys have to understand whats happening there from those peoples points of view. sure, to us it seems horrible, but to them its a normal thing that happens. and to us it might not seem like a big deal to be in a relationship with people from other 'tribes', but to them its like, horribly terribly wrong and nobody should do it ever. like beating a nun to death with a baseball bat, its one of those things you should never EVER do. i'm not saying that i agree at all with their course of action, but seriously, you need to step into their point of view, then make you statements. not just start getting all angry and saying very hateful things about killing/torturing the people who are just doing something normal to their culture. i'm also not saying that its all kurds either, so dont get me wrong there.

please feel free to flame me or whatever now, i was just saying what i thought on the subject.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't care how anyone views my points or judges me in this matter. I don't care where I'm from are what faith I'm trying to follow. This is wrong in every sense possible, period. My thoughts go out to that poor helpless soul.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This has been happening for a long time. Technology has now finally allowed us to view it around the world. It's amazing what online websites and such have done for exposure for issues and causes like this... Now if the apathy would wear away maybe things could get better.



hitler said:


> Sick.
> So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


Seems you guys are no better than them. Irony.
[/quote]

No better than them? No, we are not even close to being as bad as them. We are wishing justice to cruel sadastic bastards, while they were wishing death to an innocent young girl. Quite different.
[/quote]

Torture and painful killing is not justice. The things that were stated are just as cruel and sadistic as what was carried out in the video. An eye for an eye leave the whole world blind. When you respond to barbarism with the same degree and level of tactics you're no better than they are. Because for them, they were instituting what they thought to be justice. Now you come along and wish sick torture and such on them and your brand of justice is better than theirs? I don't think so.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I don't agree with this act, but it is part of the culture there are many laws that are barbaric... did you know that bestiality was legal in Washington state tell the late 1990's...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> but from what i remember, jesus christ told people to turn the other cheek and that christians are *not* to live by the teaching an eye for an eye. as i also remember, judgement of man is to be done by god and god alone, not by man. basically, you're saying that you're in a position to judge a person that does harm onto another, but you're not in position to forgive them?
> 
> if indeed you say that your god demands an "eye for an eye", then how is your religion different from islam?


Christianity (Follower of Christ), do not preach or teach religious intolerance toward people of different faith. We are to love all people and hate sin. We do not demand the death of non-believers like Islam. We do not degrade and abuse women. Read the Bible and see if Jesus taught such doctrine.

God is a just God and sin must be punished. We're a nation of law and order and crime must be dealt with. Forgiving someone does not mean that the person that did the crime should not be punished. How can a civilized society forgive wrong doers without any consequences?
[/quote]
God is a just God, but what he does is his judgement alone, not yours. Are you God? What prominent figure in the New Testament of the bible demanded that people be punished? I don't recall ever hearing that Christ called upon the power of God to decapitate all the people who wronged him. Once again, he teaches tolerance and forgiveness regardless of race, religion, or belief. On the other hand, just a few posts ago you agreed that these people needed to be beaten, abused, and tortured. Would Jesus wish that these people be maimed? Is it okay to forgive someone but have their skin ripped from their bodies shortly after?

WE are a nation of laws and order, yes. But unfortunately the Kurdish sector is not. So, who are you to exact this sort of punishment or demand it upon these people?

If you're asking for justice for the girl, then what you have done to these people?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

hyphen said:


> God is a just God, but what he does is his judgement alone, not yours. Are you God? What prominent figure in the New Testament of the bible demanded that people be punished? I don't recall ever hearing that Christ called upon the power of God to decapitate all the people who wronged him. Once again, he teaches tolerance and forgiveness regardless of race, religion, or belief. On the other hand, just a few posts ago you agreed that these people needed to be beaten, abused, and tortured. Would Jesus wish that these people be maimed? Is it okay to forgive someone but have their skin ripped from their bodies shortly after?
> 
> WE are a nation of laws and order, yes. But unfortunately the Kurdish sector is not. So, who are you to exact this sort of punishment or demand it upon these people?
> 
> If you're asking for justice for the girl, then what you have done to these people?


You're missing my point. I said I will forgive those that have wronged me. The law of the land should take over after that. If I forgive someone who killed one of my loved ones, is the law of the land going to let the murderer go? Of course not, the law of the land must be enforced. I can only forgive those who have done me wrong. It's not my place to forgive those who murdered that girl. This thread is about justice for the girl, not forgiveness on my part. I was not the victim.
2 of the men committed that crime have already been arrested and 2 more are being sought. They will be punished according to Iraqi justice system and torture is part of that punishment. Since we live in a Christian nation, you want all to forgive those who have wronged us and do away with our justice and prison system?

I will forgive but I've no control over the justice system which is beyond my control. That's my point. I want justice, not revenge.

Romans 13:1-7 states: "Everyone must submit himself to the governing authorities, for there is no authority except that which God has established. The authorities that exist have been established by God. Consequently, he who rebels against the authority is rebelling against what God has instituted, and those who do so will bring judgment on themselves. For rulers hold no terror for those who do right, but for those who do wrong. Do you want to be free from fear of the one in authority? Then do what is right and he will commend you. For he is God's servant to do you good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword for nothing. He is God's servant, an agent of wrath to bring punishment on the wrongdoer. Therefore, it is necessary to submit to the authorities, not only because of possible punishment but also because of conscience. This is also why you pay taxes, for the authorities are God's servants, who give their full time to governing. Give everyone what you owe him: If you owe taxes, pay taxes; if revenue, then revenue; if respect, then respect; if honor, then honor."

That passage makes it abundantly clear. We are to obey the government God places over us. God created government to establish order, punish evil, and promote justice (Genesis 9:6; 1 Corinthians 14:33; Romans 12:8). We are to obey the government in everything - paying taxes, obeying rules and laws, showing respect, etc. If we do not, we are ultimately showing disrespect towards God, for He is the One who placed that government over us. When the Apostle Paul wrote Romans 13:1-7, he was under the government of Rome, during the reign of Nero, perhaps that most evil of all the Roman Emperors. Paul still recognized that government's rule over him. How can we do any less?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Culture and Religious beliefs are the cause of so much pain and injustice..... that video was disgusting and the fact that they stood around even taped it with their cell phones shows just how inhumane those people doing it were. Honor killing, what was f*cking honorable about attacking and killing a 17 year old girl?!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hyphen said:


> but from what i remember, jesus christ told people to turn the other cheek and that christians are *not* to live by the teaching an eye for an eye. as i also remember, judgement of man is to be done by god and god alone, not by man. basically, you're saying that you're in a position to judge a person that does harm onto another, but you're not in position to forgive them?
> 
> if indeed you say that your god demands an "eye for an eye", then how is your religion different from islam?


Christianity (Follower of Christ), do not preach or teach religious intolerance toward people of different faith. We are to love all people and hate sin. We do not demand the death of non-believers like Islam. We do not degrade and abuse women. Read the Bible and see if Jesus taught such doctrine.

God is a just God and sin must be punished. We're a nation of law and order and crime must be dealt with. Forgiving someone does not mean that the person that did the crime should not be punished. How can a civilized society forgive wrong doers without any consequences?
[/quote]
God is a just God, but what he does is his judgement alone, not yours. Are you God? What prominent figure in the New Testament of the bible demanded that people be punished? I don't recall ever hearing that Christ called upon the power of God to decapitate all the people who wronged him. Once again, he teaches tolerance and forgiveness regardless of race, religion, or belief. On the other hand, just a few posts ago you agreed that these people needed to be beaten, abused, and tortured. Would Jesus wish that these people be maimed? Is it okay to forgive someone but have their skin ripped from their bodies shortly after?

WE are a nation of laws and order, yes. But unfortunately the Kurdish sector is not. So, who are you to exact this sort of punishment or demand it upon these people?

If you're asking for justice for the girl, then what you have done to these people?
[/quote]
Forget about religion right now and think about that girl's right to live. If you want to talk about god being the only one in a position to judge these murderers well I dissagree with you. We know the difference between right and rong and that is instilled in our hearts by god so that puts us in a position to bring justice to those who have been wronged. I think once you take a life in cold blooded murder you give up your own right to live.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ja said:


> Forget about religion right now and think about that girl's right to live. If you want to talk about god being the only one in a position to judge these murderers well I dissagree with you. We know the difference between right and rong and that is instilled in our hearts by god so that puts us in a position to bring justice to those who have been wronged. I think once you take a life in cold blooded murder you give up your own right to live.


AMEN


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

stop talking about God.
99% of people have no idea of what "god" is


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> stop talking about God.
> 99% of people have no idea of what "god" is


These are some of the findings of a Harris Poll of 2,201 U.S. adults surveyed online between January 21 and 27, 2003, using the same methods used by Harris Interactive® to forecast the 2000 elections with great accuracy.

The survey also found that women are more likely than men to hold both Christian and non-Christian beliefs. African-Americans are more likely than whites and Hispanics to hold Christian beliefs, as are Republicans. The level of belief is generally highest among people without a college education and lowest among those with postgraduate degrees.

The 90% of adults who believe in God include 93% of women, 96% of African-Americans and 93% of Republicans but only 86% of men, 85% of those with postgraduate degrees, and 87% of political independents.

The 84% of those who believe in the survival of the soul after death include 89% of women but only 78% of men, 86% of those without a college degree but only 78% of those with postgraduate degrees.

The 84% of the public who believe in miracles falls to 72% among those with postgraduate degrees, and rises to 90% among women and 90% among African-Americans.

The 82% who believe in heaven includes 89% of women but only 75% of men and falls to 71% among people aged 25 to 29 and those with postgraduate degrees. 
On almost all the beliefs that are central to Christianity, there is a general pattern with:

Higher levels of belief among women than among men. 
Lower level of belief among people aged 25 to 29. 
Higher levels of belief among people with no college education and lower levels of belief among those with postgraduate education. 
Higher levels of belief among African-Americans than among whites and Hispanics.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ja said:


> Forget about religion right now and think about that girl's right to live. If you want to talk about god being the only one in a position to judge these murderers well I dissagree with you. We know the difference between right and rong and that is instilled in our hearts by god so that puts us in a position to bring justice to those who have been wronged. I think once you take a life in cold blooded murder you give up your own right to live.


Many would argue that what happened in that video was not 'cold blooded murder' as you put it but rather very passionate and deep rooted rage linked to societal taboos. Just a thought. Because if you start ranking killing from a certain perspective then you're playing god - deciding who lives and who dies - and making moral judgement calls on who's cause is worth it.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I don't agree with this act, but it is part of the culture there are many laws that are barbaric... did you know that bestiality was legal in Washington state tell the late 1990's...


i wish i had a time machine


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

You wouldn't even be having this argurment if that was your child, relative, or even a friend.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Many would argue that what happened in that video was not 'cold blooded murder' as you put it but rather very passionate and deep rooted rage linked to societal taboos. Just a thought. Because if you start ranking killing from a certain perspective then you're playing god - deciding who lives and who dies - and making moral judgement calls on who's cause is worth it.


God said in the sixth commandment "Thou shall not kill". I don't care what you call it, the girl was innocent and harmed no one. In this thread as well as all the blogs I've read, people called the act repulsive, worse than "cold blooded murder".

I'm not playing God. God laid down the law concerning murder in Deuteronomy chapter 19.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Sick.
> So disheartening to see that there are such waste of flesh out there. A beautiful young girl's life goes to waste. I hope those involved in that all die a horrible and slow death.


Seems you guys are no better than them. Irony.
[/quote]

No better than them? No, we are not even close to being as bad as them. We are wishing justice to cruel sadastic bastards, while they were wishing death to an innocent young girl. Quite different.
[/quote]

Torture and painful killing is not justice. The things that were stated are just as cruel and sadistic as what was carried out in the video. An eye for an eye leave the whole world blind. When you respond to barbarism with the same degree and level of tactics you're no better than they are. Because for them, they were instituting what they thought to be justice. Now you come along and wish sick torture and such on them and your brand of justice is better than theirs? I don't think so.
[/quote]

Very convincing argument. I change my stance.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> stop talking about God.
> 99% of people have no idea of what "god" is


These are some of the findings of a Harris Poll of 2,201 U.S. adults surveyed online between January 21 and 27, 2003, using the same methods used by Harris Interactive® to forecast the 2000 elections with great accuracy.

The survey also found that women are more likely than men to hold both Christian and non-Christian beliefs. African-Americans are more likely than whites and Hispanics to hold Christian beliefs, as are Republicans. The level of belief is generally highest among people without a college education and lowest among those with postgraduate degrees.

The 90% of adults who believe in God include 93% of women, 96% of African-Americans and 93% of Republicans but only 86% of men, 85% of those with postgraduate degrees, and 87% of political independents.

The 84% of those who believe in the survival of the soul after death include 89% of women but only 78% of men, 86% of those without a college degree but only 78% of those with postgraduate degrees.

The 84% of the public who believe in miracles falls to 72% among those with postgraduate degrees, and rises to 90% among women and 90% among African-Americans.

The 82% who believe in heaven includes 89% of women but only 75% of men and falls to 71% among people aged 25 to 29 and those with postgraduate degrees. 
On almost all the beliefs that are central to Christianity, there is a general pattern with:

Higher levels of belief among women than among men. 
Lower level of belief among people aged 25 to 29. 
Higher levels of belief among people with no college education and lower levels of belief among those with postgraduate education. 
Higher levels of belief among African-Americans than among whites and Hispanics.
[/quote]

what should I do with these numers?
I Meant the philosophical meaning of the word God


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Geis said:


> You wouldn't even be having this argurment if that was your child, relative, or even a friend.


Exactly, justice and revenge are the same thing, personally Jesus forgives and teaches to forgive but if anyone hurts anyone in my family theirs not an entity or existence in this world thats going to stop me from being satisfied ten fold short of god striking me down right there on the spot..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Forget about religion right now and think about that girl's right to live. If you want to talk about god being the only one in a position to judge these murderers well I dissagree with you. We know the difference between right and rong and that is instilled in our hearts by god so that puts us in a position to bring justice to those who have been wronged. I think once you take a life in cold blooded murder you give up your own right to live.


Many would argue that what happened in that video was not 'cold blooded murder' as you put it but rather very passionate and deep rooted rage linked to societal taboos. Just a thought. Because if you start ranking killing from a certain perspective then you're playing god - deciding who lives and who dies - and making moral judgement calls on who's cause is worth it.
[/quote]
Cold blooded murder plain and simple, do not dought it. Just because these people don't believe it is murder that doesn't mean that this wasn't a muderous act and it makes me sick to see sympathy for the killers but not for the girl.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd love to read more member's ideas on this subject.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

this is actually a ery interesting debate. I myself am a devout christian. I know that i am not to judge somone else, especially as to the condition of their soul. i believe that it was murder and it was wrong. Under no circumstances was it right. God has nothing to do with islam. My God would never encourage these "honor killings". The bible taught that we should allow God to be our avnger. This situation has many similarities to the crucifiction of Jesus Christ. Jesus was sinless but he allowed himself to be sacraficed for all of us. Without his sacrafice we would be lost. He made a way for us to be forgiven of our sins. There is no doubt in my mind that Jesus could have stopped them at any given time. He had the whole host of angels under his command. he did it willingly. I'm not sure what islam taches but maybe th girl was taught to forgive people their trespasses against her. if she forgave them, then who are we to judge them?


----------

